# Tractor-trailer, (freight) train collide in Newark; driver in critical



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 9, 2012)

Freight train vs UPS 18-wheeler

I use this intersection 2 mornings each week when I drop my daughter off for her 1st class at UD. Luckily, if this had happen one of those mornings as I dropped her off, there are a couple of ways I could keep from being stuck there.


----------

